# Dying British soldier wanted to go back into battle in Afghanistan



## MikeL (10 Nov 2008)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/nov/10/afghanistan-military1



> Dying British soldier wanted to go back into battle in Afghanistan
> Captain mortally wounded in Taliban attack on army base in Helmand, inquest toldLee Glendinning guardian.co.uk, Monday November 10 2008 18.00 GMT Article history
> A British soldier pleaded with medics to let him return to battle after he was mortally wounded during a Taliban rocket attack in Afghanistan, an inquest heard today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smirnoff123 (2 Jan 2009)

Thats too bad   R.I.P


----------



## BernDawg (2 Jan 2009)

Brings this to mind.

The Soldier     
by Rupert Brooke  


If I should die, think only this of me:
   That there's some corner of a foreign field
That is for ever England.  There shall be
   In that rich earth a richer dust concealed;
A dust whom England bore, shaped, made aware,
   Gave, once, her flowers to love, her ways to roam,
A body of England's, breathing English air,
   Washed by the rivers, blest by suns of home.

And think, this heart, all evil shed away,
   A pulse in the eternal mind, no less
     Gives somewhere back the thoughts by England given;
Her sights and sounds; dreams happy as her day;
   And laughter, learnt of friends; and gentleness,
     In hearts at peace, under an English heaven.


----------

